# Eiweißabschäumer Bauanleitung



## fra.hoe (1. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wer kann mir behilflich sein beim Bau eines Eiweißabschäumers oder hat eine Bauanleitung.
Ich habe mir vor kurzer Zeit selbst eine neue Filteranlage gebaut, da ich mit der alten, auch viel zu kleinen Anlage ( Biotec 10.1 ) nicht mehr zufrieden war. Die neue Filteranlage besteht aus 2 Kunststoffboxen mit den Maßen von 800x1200x650 LBH. Die erste Box dient als Vorfilter, innenliegend eine Japanmatte. Die zweite Box ist der Feinfilter, bestehend aus 33 Filterpatronen. Meine Pumpe ist eine Aquamax 12000. Vorgeschltet ist eine 40 Watt Stab UVC Lampe. Die Anlage läuft sehr gut, das Wasser ist sehr Klar. Probleme habe ich nur mit den Nitrit und den Nitratwerten. Besetzt ist der Teich mit 11 Koi's von 30 - 50 cm. Vieleicht hat jemand von Euch eine gut funktionierende Idee zum Bau éines Abschäumers.
Beste Grüße und im Vorfeld vielen Dank


----------



## hoffisoft (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer Bauanleitung*

hei

auf dem board gibt es 

Foren durchsuchen

mach dir mal die arbeit.

gruß


----------



## Frettchenfreund (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer Bauanleitung*

Hallo fra.hoe ( kannstduunsauchdeinennamennennen )

Erst mal :willkommen  im Forum

@ hoffisoft

Also zu Dir:

So wurdest Du bestimmt nicht hier im Forum empfangen wie Du es hier gemacht hast.


@ fra.hoe

Ich bin kein Technikexperte aber schau mal hier!

Vielleicht hilft Dir das etwas weiter.

.


----------



## hoffisoft (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer Bauanleitung*

hei Volker


und nun zu dir..............
2 gleiche themen auf portal untereinander ist für mich....... lass doch andere suchen.



gruß


----------



## Black1 (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer Bauanleitung*

Hallo Fra.hoe
Auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen. 

Ich habe keinen selbstgebauten Eiweißabschäumer, da kann ich leider nicht helfen.Es laufen aber gerade einige Fragen hier im Forum.Einfach mal schauen.

Du schriebst, daß Du eine neue Filteranlage am laufen hast.Seit wann?
Wenn das erst kurz ist, ist Dein Filter wahrscheinlich noch nicht eingefahren.

Mit anderen Worten die Bakies brauchen Zeit um sich zu bilden.Dadurch weil eben Dein Filter noch nicht 100% Leistung hat steigen auch Deine Nitrit-Nitratwerte an.

Ich würde erst mal einen Teilwasserwechsel machen und dem Filter Zeit geben . 

Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## sanke10 (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer Bauanleitung*

Hallo ohne Namen!

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!

Schaue mal unter www.wonti.de
www.teichtechnik-selbstbau.de


              Gruß Lenhart




www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------

